# Il Lurido Porco che c'è in me ...



## Paolo78mi (28 Giugno 2017)

*Il Lurido Porco che c'è in me ...*

Quale delle due ricette scegliereste ?

http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Branzino-alla-ligure.html

o 

http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Branzino-spigola-alle-erbe-in-crosta-di-sale.html

Sono proprio INDECISO su come INTORTARE la mia Preda !!!

ehehehehhehehehe


----------



## Frithurik (28 Giugno 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Quale delle due ricette scegliereste ?
> 
> http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Branzino-alla-ligure.html
> 
> ...








Io ti intorterei con questa in faccia ehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Quale delle due ricette scegliereste ?
> 
> http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Branzino-alla-ligure.html
> 
> ...


premesso che mi aspettavo un maialino in crosta di pane o una porchetta ...io scelgo la seconda che hai detto  ( Cit quelo)


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Io ti intorterei con questa in faccia ehehehehehehehehehehehehe


io te la farei mangiare.....
pensa te !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> premesso che mi aspettavo un maialino in crosta di pane o una porchetta ...io scelgo la seconda che hai detto  ( Cit quelo)


Buyono il maialino ....
quello SARDO .... Minchia ragazzi !!!
e la porchetta di ARRRRRRRRICCIA ???


----------



## Frithurik (28 Giugno 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> io te la farei mangiare.....
> pensa te !!!


Buhhh ho offeso il porcellino, e mi ha dato un rosso, io ti farei il culo rosso a calci per ogni minchiata che racconti.
spero di riuscire a non risponderti piu' il gioco e durato abbastanza, e sto offendendo la mia modesta intelligenza a perdere tempo con un coglione del tuo stampo. 
P.s. e poi devo giocare con l'altro minchione del napoletano tuo gemello.


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Buhhh ho offeso il porcellino, e mi ha dato un rosso, io ti farei il culo rosso a calci per ogni minchiata che racconti.
> spero di riuscire a non risponderti piu' il gioco e durato abbastanza, e sto offendendo la mia modesta intelligenza a perdere tempo con un coglione del tuo stampo.
> P.s. e poi devo giocare con l'altro minchione del napoletano tuo gemello.


Ma fai un piacere a tanta gente.... vai a fare in culo !!!


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2017)

famo che basta così, ok?


----------

